

Webyshots – REST API for webpage screenshot capture - fawzyj
http://www.webyshots.com

======
dzuc
See also: <http://url2png.com/>

~~~
biggitybones
Are these run by the same company? The copy on Webyshot's FAQ is straight
lifted from url2png on the 'Limit of One Domain' question.

edit: most of the FAQ, actually. Poor form.

~~~
dangrossman
Not the same company. URL2PNG takes better screenshots as they didn't just
throw up PhantomJS on a server, lift some wording from a competitor, leave the
placeholders in a template and call it a day. Missing fonts are the main
reason for the worse screenshot quality -- the default fonts that replace them
mess up layouts.

~~~
fawzyj
as we said in other comment, we have several generators, currently we are
using a phantomjs based one, we are investigating more options as we mark this
period "Early Access Preview", we are collecting feedback , at the end of it,
you will have the best experience ever

------
Titanous
I made a really basic PhantomJS app that runs on Heroku for this purpose:
<https://github.com/titanous/screenshotplz>

~~~
heliostatic
This is fantastic! Have you given any thought to how you might support
additional fonts?

~~~
Titanous
I think phantomjs uses system fonts, but research is warranted. It sounds like
you may be able to use @font-face to inject more fonts.

------
bialowas
It would be nice if webyshots.com took an accurate screenshot of
webyshots.com. The left side of the content does not get rendered ....
[http://api.webyshots.com/v1/shot/123456789/123456789/webysho...](http://api.webyshots.com/v1/shot/123456789/123456789/webyshots.com/png/w450)

------
ubercore
I've been working on an (admittedly primitive) REST API (open source) for
PhantomJS screenshots at <https://github.com/peterlandry/unbrowser>

------
cstrat
I created an account and activated it. Password is not recognised and when I
follow the reset your password process I get a blank email. =(

Looks promising - I want to be able to use it!

------
dylanpyle
Is this using PhantomJS?

~~~
fawzyj
we have multiple backend generators, the currently deployed one is phantomjs
based,yes we use phantomjs

